# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  join یک جدول با خودش

## mahlake

با سلام من یک جدول دارم که نام مشتری ها داخل آن ذخیره شده و یک فیلد معرف دارد که کد همان مشتریها به عنوان معرف ثبت شده اند حال من میخوام این جدول را با خودش join کنم.. لطفا من را راهنمایی کنید...


نمونه جدول دیتابیس:
کد
نام
کد معرف

1
علی


2
احمد
1

3
حسن
1

4
دانیال
3



نمونه خروجی که کد join باید بدهد:




کد
نام
کد معرف

1
علی


2
احمد
علی

3
حسن
علی

4
دانیال
حسن

----------


## mahlake

با سلام خدمت مهندسین عزیز... یعنی هیچ کس جواب را نمیداند؟ یا من سوالم خیلی گنگ یا غیر حرفه ای بوده؟

----------


## golbafan

سلام
کار راحتیه به این کار میگن ساختار درختی یا پدر و فرزندی:

مثال:

SELECT 
m.lastname,
m.firstname,
e.lastname,
e.firstname
FROM employees as e
INNER JOIN employees as m 
ON m.id = e.parent

----------


## mahlake

> سلام
> کار راحتیه به این کار میگن ساختار درختی یا پدر و فرزندی:
> 
> مثال:
> 
> SELECT 
> m.lastname,
> m.firstname,
> e.lastname,
> ...


با تشکر از وقتی که برای سوال بنده گذاشتید کاش میشد یک مسال روی نمونه جدول خودم میزدید... میشه درباره این کد بیشتر توضیح بدید... e و m چی هست من خیلی از منطق این کد سر در نمیارم چون تازه کار هستم...

----------


## golbafan

> با تشکر از وقتی که برای سوال بنده گذاشتید کاش میشد یک مسال روی نمونه جدول خودم میزدید... میشه درباره این کد بیشتر توضیح بدید... e و m چی هست من خیلی از منطق این کد سر در نمیارم چون تازه کار هستم...


جدول employees رو 2 بار استفاده کردم برای همین یک بار اسم مستعارشو گزاشتم e و یک بار هم m

----------

